# Dexter Dog is Paralysed



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Bert, my mum's (our!) Staffy X who features in my avatar, passed away in February after a long battle with a bladder tumour...

In May, my mum was finally ready to take on a new best friend, and so Dexter (picure attached) arrived from the Dogs' Trust in early May.

Dexter, who has been the happiest and bounciest dog in the world, has given my mum and all the family, so much love and happiness since then that it seems he has always been with us.

Suddenly, between Friday night and Saturday lunch he became paralysed from the middle of his back downwards 

on Friday he didnt bounce when mum picked up his lead, but still went for his walk.....he usually goes 2 - 4 miles at a good pace (he lollops!), and is often commented on as being the "fittest dog in Shrewsbury"....

by saturday morning he could hardly stand, so the vet kept him in (11am) for an x-ray....by the time we went to pick him up at 16.15, he had completely lost the use of his back legs....

by sunday afternoon, the prognosis was grim, with Dexter being put to sleep as the recommended solution.....

with some persuasion, we were able to persuade the vet to refer us to the Chester Gates Referral unit.....

Dexter had an MRI at 16.00 on Monday, and Katie (his vet) was able to diagnose a compression of his spinal cord, although the cause was uncertain....2 discs in his spine were clearly deteriorated, and may have ruptured, causing the swelling which had led to the resulting paralysis...or it might be a tumour....

if it was a disc rupture, surgery would confirm this, and the "debris" could be removed, offering a slim chance of recovery....if surgery revealed a tumour, it was agreed that it would be inappropriate to wake Dexter from the anaesthetic, and we would have a chance to say our goodbyes before he was allowed to continue sleepING and head off to rainbow bridge.

The MRI cost £1000, the surgery would be a further £3000 with £200 a day nursing costs for at least 7 days afterwards....luckily, as Dexter was a rescue dog, Mum had kept up his insurance policy, which would cover up to £4000 of bills....

Dexter remained under anaesthetic from the MRI as we discussed the options..Katie was so honest, patient and professional, answering all our questions as best she could......

after 20 minutes of being guide through the MRI, we decide that surgery (3 hours worth!) was the best option....

at 21.30 we got the call to say there was no tumour, just a huge amount of "debris" from the ruptured disc(s), and that Katie would finish the surgery in about an hour....we were advised to go home as it would be best to let Dexter have 24hrs to recover before we visited....

we went to see him today, and although clearly groggy and a little confused by all he's been through, Dexter seems remarkably well after his major spinal surgery....

it is still unlikely that he will regain use of his rear legs, or feeling from his mid-spine back (although we will keep our fingers crossed!)...

however, tomorrow, first thing, I am ordering his "wheels" from "doggon", and, by early next week, we hope Dexter will be able to start terrorising the cats of Shropshire once more!!!!

this has been an incredibly tough call, and both a heartbreaking and inspiring time....we pray that Dexter will take to his wheels with as much enthusiasm as most dogs in a similar situation seem to do, and with the love and care of all his family, we hope to give him many more happy years of life....

although it's still early days, I can't praise the staff at Chester Gates enough...from the vet, the nurses, even the receptionists, everyone is so caring, patient and understanding....at such a difficult time, their dedication is so appreciated!

if anyone else has had experience of caring for a disabled dog (or other pet), I'd love to hear from you.

I'll post back soon to let you know how Dexter is getting on....

Timotei

by the way...the day before Dexter was paralysed, i received this in an e-mail....it's enough to make a grown man cry....but don't tell anyone!!!


"Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.

I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.

As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.

The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was g oing on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.

The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, 'I know why.'

Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.

He said, 'People are born so that they can learn how to live a good Life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?' The Six-year-old continued, 'Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.'"


It takes a childÊ¼s innocence to get it right !!!!


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Best wishes to Dexter , may his wheels keep turning for many years :wink: 



Chris


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck Dexter.

Oh, and the Wolfhound story really did bring a tear to my eye-out of the mouths of babes, and all that.....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dexter dog*

Hello Dexter, I really hope you get well soon. Maybe you should get your mum a pair of roller skates too.

Russell

I think I have added this little tale - no pun - before, but will add it again.

Last summer, I was walking Jenny in and around Boroughbridge when I met a lad who also had a Weimaraner. His dog was his best mate but had some kind of accident in his younger days, meaning he too was on wheels. All I can say, is that dog did not look any less happy than any other Weimaraner when out with his dad. Unforunately, his dad did not have insurance. Furthermore, his partner was jealous that the dog got all the attention and cleared off.

I am sure Dexter will be just fine with his wheels.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Timotei

I wish that there were more people out there like you and your family. Good luck to you and your family. I am sure that in a very short space of time you guys are going to battle to keep up with Dexter when his wheels are attached.  

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Good luck with Dexter and his wheels.

May I just reinforce your point about insurance cover. Our last dog clocked up medical bills at a rate of £2000 a day at the end, largely in investigating and diagnosing the underlying condition - which unfortunately was inappropriate for treatment as even the best outcome would be unfair on the dog and be more pandering to our selfishness. The investigation was at each stage guided by our local vet whom we trusted and was independent of the diagnosis/ treatment business. The key point for us looking back was that we had not skimped on the insurance cover; I wouldn't have liked our decisions over what was best for the dog to have been unduly influenced by £ and our willingness or not to pay it, because if we had scrimped I'm not sure I could have lived easily with it. 

A separate aspect did however make me uncomfortable, in that our dog had an MRI scan in less than 24 hrs, but a dear friend on the NHS who could really have done with it (yes I know it is different equipment) had to wait many, many weeks. To this day I wonder if he had had it as quickly as our dog he would still be with us. 

Dave


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Thanks all for your good wishes....Dexter's wheels have been ordered, and hopefully will be with us on saturday..

we'll then take them up to Chester, and he'll be able to try them out with the help and support of both family and the vets / nurses...

if all goes well then he may even be home on tuesday next week...our main concern is that he is still not eating properly since the operation (monday), so fingers crossed that as his painkillers are reduced his appetite will start to return and he'll be able to build up his strength......cats watch out!

Timotei


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

All the very best to Dexter. Remember only you will have hang-ups about his mobility or lack of it. He will just get on with it. 

At a campsite in Albi in September we saw a German Shepherd Dog with wheels - his owner had difficulty keeping up with him on grass and tarmac. By the look on the dogs face he was certainly enjoying life to the full and getting enough exercise.

Let us know how his "driving" lessons go  

Sue


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm really happy that your Mum gave Dexter his forever home, as the outcome of this mishap could have been very different, if he had not found someone as caring as your family. 
I hope Dexter is feeling better soon, and is able to take to the streets of Shropshire, and quickly wipe the smirks off of the faces of those pesky cats.

*You show 'em Dexter*

Lesley


----------

